# Kitterton luvs me



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

My sister -in-law noticed a stray kitten, about 7 months old, had "adopted" their house... this poor thing was VERY SKINNY.... She brought her to the vet--- just a mites problem-- but no other bad parasite/problems... It has been amazing to watch this kitten FATTEN UP!! I go to sis-in-laws house on Thursdays & Fridays, to let my almost 5 year old to play with her daughter.. Since Day ONE of seeing kitterton(her children named the cat-cute name, huh?!), she seemed to be aware of me, come over & DEMAND I PET HER... I thought she does this to everyone.........

Well-- now it has been 3 months, & the VERY SMART CAT _must_ know my scheduled time to come to her house, & this is how she greets me

My sis-in-law says Kitterton stops what she is doing when she hears my 67 LEmans roar down their street--anouncing my arrival--- and there she is,waiting for me... I have to hurry or she will start mewwing(a crying sound).... then upon opening door, she grabs my legs with her paws-- this is my signal to sit or pick her up NOW OR ELSE(SHE WILL CLIMB UP MY LEG I HAVE SCRATCH MARKS FROM PREVIOUS ENCOUNTERS)
then she purrrrrrrrrssssssssssssssssssssssss so loudly... She HAS TO BE right under my leftside of my neck---it tickles cause she purrs and breaths on my neck I am soooo sensitive....


The weird thing is I am the only one she does this to... not my sis-inlaw, not her chldren... no other strangers.......... 

Even my sis-in-law didn't believe at first when I told her(I noticed a pattern 2 months ago while babysitting breifly few days in a row) but yesterday, she knew ahead of time to watch--- & sure enough the cat greeted me!!! I just didn't know Kitterton cried waiting for me at the door..... my sis-in-law swears kitterton heared my car several blocks away!!!


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

That's truly adorable. She really DOES love you best.


----------

